# Camera stopped working, but all else is fine? water damage?



## kevlar924 (Jan 2, 2012)

So over the weekend I had my phone in a waterproof box on a boat, but i think there might have been a couple drops of water within that box. The camera worked while on the boat but soon after my camera would no longer open (the app would either freeze or come up with a grey screen. Other apps froze randomly also, esepcially those connected to the camera (gallery, instagram, snapchat etc..). I've reinstalled multiple custom roms and did a full factory install and brought my phone 100% back to stock and still nothing. 
My options now are:
1) try and get it replaced (I'm still under warranty) but risk getting charged for water damage
2) install a new camera ( supposedly not too expensive)
3) Hoping one of you guys suggests a better idea

If anyone has any knowledge on support/warranty issues or has a better idea to fix it, please let me know, its the worst not having a functional camera on your phone.

Edit: the water sensors by the battery are NOT tripped, although I'm not sure about the one inside, as I'd have to open up my phone to find out, which would void the warranty.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

The litmus paper on the device isn't always an accurate indication of liquid damage. I'd wait a few days to see if it clears up.
1. There's litmus paper inside the phone that you can't see, so if you send it in for warranty repair, they might crack it open and see that.
2. A new camera module might fix it but more than likely if it got wet something shorted/corroded on the board.
3. Do you have insurance? That's the only logical direction.

I had an HTC 6900 forever ago and it rang while my wife was doing dishes. She picked it up with wet hands and THREW IT ACROSS THE ROOM at/to me. After that the photos I took had this insane rainbow effect but it eventually went away. Maybe your issue will clear up.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> So over the weekend I had my phone in a waterproof box on a boat, but i think there might have been a couple drops of water within that box. The camera worked while on the boat but soon after my camera would no longer open (the app would either freeze or come up with a grey screen.


Obviously it's water damage. A phone does not magically go from working to not working after being on a boat and no other issues in between. Pay the insurance deductible and chalk it up to experience. They'll find out if you try to send it in for a warranty repair as already mentioned.

If you're that worried for the next time you go on a boat:

1) take the battery out of it
2) do not put it back in until several days after to ensure it dried out.

Yes those are a pain, but if you take it on a boat, the that's the risk you accept.

or

1) find a better water proof container (obvious)


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

If you are under warranty, than try to take it in and get it exchanged. If they say its damaged due to water, than you are in the same spot as you are now. I doubt it even goes that far. If the paper by the battery isn't tripped and they can't fix it by doing a factory reset, they will just give you a refurb on the spot. I highly doubt they go through the trouble of opening it up.

They can't charge you for fixing the phone because it got water damage if you don't authorize it. So if they say it has water damage, just tell them you'll deal with it and take it back from them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevlar924 (Jan 2, 2012)

So, I was too scared to send it in with the risk of getting charged and ended up cracking it open. Water sensors inside aren't tripped either, but now my question is will they tell I voided my warranty by opening it? I know usually they could, but Samsung phones come apart so easily I wonder if they would be able to tell.

Edit: Also, should I go through samsung directly or have verizon do it?

Edit:
"If you fail to return your Device to Samsung as instructed, Samsung will charge your credit card for the authorized amount. If you do not return your Device within the thirty (30) days provided or if upon receipt Samsung determines that your Device is ineligible for service because it is not under warranty or beyond economic repair (e.g. due to a cracked LCD screen or liquid corrosion), your credit card will be charged for the authorized amount. At your option, Samsung will ship your Device back to you at your own expense."

This is staight from samsung's website, does this mean that my card will be charged AND they can ship my device back to me, or it is an option to NOT fix my phone and just ship it back to me at my expense?


----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> If you are under warranty, than try to take it in and get it exchanged. If they say its damaged due to water, than you are in the same spot as you are now. I doubt it even goes that far. If the paper by the battery isn't tripped and they can't fix it by doing a factory reset, they will just give you a refurb on the spot. I highly doubt they go through the trouble of opening it up.
> 
> They can't charge you for fixing the phone because it got water damage if you don't authorize it. So if they say it has water damage, just tell them you'll deal with it and take it back from them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They can and will bill you for the cost of the device after the fact if they send the damaged phone for refurbishment and discover that the internal water indicators are tripped.


----------



## Celt74 (Jun 13, 2012)

yarly said:


> Obviously it's water damage. A phone does not magically go from working to not working after being on a boat and no other issues in between. Pay the insurance deductible and chalk it up to experience. They'll find out if you try to send it in for a warranty repair as already mentioned.
> 
> If you're that worried for the next time you go on a boat:
> 
> ...


Mine did. I had this exact same problem. Apparently it is relatively common. No water damage, but my camera stopped working. I googled it and found some posts about moisture getting in the phone and also a loose connection in the camera/video hardware.

I would open the camera app and get a blacked out camera screen. I could see buttons, but no picture. I also could not view video (have you tried viewing videos??).

Assuming some how moisture got into my phone (I have not been near water with my phone, nor steam or rain, blah blah blah) I popped the battery out and let the phone sit by the air vent for a while. I popped the battery back in and the damn thing worked again. This has happened twice in recent weeks,

Just thought I would share.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moisture is still water damage. Albeit it's far more unintentional than dropping it in water. Up to you what you do with it though.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't get what your issue is. If you are still under warranty (within 1 year from purchase), than take it to Verizon and they will give you a new one.

They will not be able to tell if you opened the case up since there aren't any indicators to tell such was done.

Since none of the water sensors were tripped, there is no reason for them not to give you a new phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------

